
The Google Stadia Backlash Has Begun - adrian_mrd
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2019/03/google-stadia-gaming-platform-backlash/
======
cwyers
The one thing that I didn't see mentioned in there is customer service. Google
seems to be pretty lousy at that.

------
jl2718
I’ve always admired Google for seeing the future specifically in terms of mass
adoption rather than just technological capability.

Hardcore gamers may revolt, but that’s not the audience. The barrier to mass
adoption is not higher FPS or better rendering or addictive gameplay. Those
are all amazing already. The barrier is buying a high-end gaming rig and a
bunch of expensive titles, and then spending an hour on download and
installation every time. Now the operant conditioning loop is reduced to
seconds. (Note: IANAG)

~~~
_bxg1
This comment falls into the pattern the pattern I've been seeing: people who
like technology but don't care about games (including Sundar Pichai himself)
are enamored with Stadia. People who actually care about games are very
concerned about what it'll do to the industry. It's not (mainly) the
technology that's in doubt; Google is great at technology. The fear is in the
way it'll change the status quo between people who play games and companies
that make them.

~~~
godzillabrennus
The gaming experience of mobile is coming to your TV.

At least for the foreseeable future there will still be Nintendo for those of
us who hate the new gaming economy.

~~~
_bxg1
One can hope. Silicon Valley loves to devour industries.

------
null000
One of the things I think is under-discussed (although the article does touch
on this) is that this is another move to take customers from buyers to
renters. It used to be that customers bought things, and then they owned them
- games included.

Now, we've removed legal "ownership" basically entirely, as well as physical
"ownership" when dealing with online stores when it comes to video games. This
would take that a step further - now you don't even own the hardware producing
your content - instead you'll likely need to pay an ongoing fee for access, as
well as probably a fee for content.

